# Player playing 3 years up.



## Snchz13 (Feb 21, 2018)

We have an 03’ Player that plays with a 00’ team.  For state cup we were not able to register her because she’s too young.  Do any of you guys know if there is a way to bypass? Or maybe have the parents sign a special form?  Or appeal?


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 21, 2018)

This player cannot play with the team per state cup rules, as you can only "play up" 2 years: 
3.8. Teams may enter the State Cup in a different age group than they were initially registered for in the current seasonal year *as long as every player registered to the team is age appropriate for that competition's age group*. If a team enters the competition in an older age group than originally registered, the team can Club Pass players in as long as age appropriate for that age competition. *Teams may play up, to a maximum of 2 years*, except 2009/9U and 2008/10U, which cannot play higher than 2008/10U.
So that player would disqualify the entire team if she were registered, obviously not an option. 

As far as I know there are no ways (yet) to bypass, or have a parent sign a special form to waive state cup rules, just for your team. (Thankfully.)

There is an appeal process to drop down, but that is in accordance with the rules.


----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2018)

You can always let Surf make a false birth certificate for the player.  Just ask for CocosDad.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 22, 2018)

Snchz13 said:


> We have an 03’ Player that plays with a 00’ team.  For state cup we were not able to register her because she’s too young.  Do any of you guys know if there is a way to bypass? Or maybe have the parents sign a special form?  Or appeal?


I'm guessing few folks out there missed new USSF mandated birth year registration 2 seasons ago....


----------



## B.B. (Feb 23, 2018)

Isn't there a G05 who plays on the G01 DA team for Beach? Does DA have different rules? Perhaps that could be used to protest the CalSouth rule?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Isn't there a G05 who plays on the G01 DA team for Beach? Does DA have different rules? Perhaps that could be used to protest the CalSouth rule?


Perhaps you should just follow the rules.


----------



## SBFDad (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Isn't there a G05 who plays on the G01 DA team for Beach? Does DA have different rules? Perhaps that could be used to protest the CalSouth rule?


A waste of time. Two completely different governing bodies. Play this kid up on a team in the club within the CalSouth rules....01 team.


----------



## SBFDad (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Isn't there a G05 who plays on the G01 DA team for Beach? Does DA have different rules? Perhaps that could be used to protest the CalSouth rule?


And besides, she’s an 05 playing up with the 03s not the 01s. Couldn’t use it as leverage anyway.


----------



## broshark (Feb 23, 2018)

Snchz13 said:


> We have an 03’ Player that plays with a 00’ team.  For state cup we were not able to register her because she’s too young.  Do any of you guys know if there is a way to bypass? Or maybe have the parents sign a special form?  Or appeal?


If you have player good enough to play up 3 years, is State Cup really a tournament she should be worried about?  The best 03's are either DA or ECNL at this point.


----------



## Pebbs99 (Feb 23, 2018)

broshark said:


> If you have player good enough to play up 3 years, is State Cup really a tournament she should be worried about?  The best 03's are either DA or ECNL at this point.


I never mentioned the skill level.  Just if it was possible.  This girl is an 03' player playing in a 02' team.  The 02' team will not be playing State Cup.  So the Coach who also has an 00' team asked if maybe she could play.  Since during the season she was allowed to guest play, and tournaments don't have those restrictions.  We just didn't want her to miss a chance of playing state cup.  Our club does not have an 01' team and the other 02' team has stolen players in the past.


----------



## broshark (Feb 23, 2018)

Pebbs99 said:


> I never mentioned the skill level.  Just if it was possible.  This girl is an 03' player playing in a 02' team.  The 02' team will not be playing State Cup.  So the Coach who also has an 00' team asked if maybe she could play.  Since during the season she was allowed to guest play, and tournaments don't have those restrictions.  We just didn't want her to miss a chance of playing state cup.  Our club does not have an 01' team and the other 02' team has stolen players in the past.


Miss state cup?  Why not play her age if that's all she really wants, or is there no '03 team either?


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Isn't there a G05 who plays on the G01 DA team for Beach? Does DA have different rules? Perhaps that could be used to protest the CalSouth rule?


Protest, as that term is used these days meaning you know the rule but don't like it, and want it changed? 

Or protest, meaning there has been some misapplication and the ruling should be changed?


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 23, 2018)

Pebbs99 said:


> I never mentioned the skill level.  Just if it was possible.  This girl is an 03' player playing in a 02' team.  The 02' team will not be playing State Cup.  So the Coach who also has an 00' team asked if maybe she could play.  Since during the season she was allowed to guest play, and tournaments don't have those restrictions.  We just didn't want her to miss a chance of playing state cup.  Our club does not have an 01' team and the other 02' team has stolen players in the past.


You don't say where you are or the club, but she can play on any 2003, 2002, or 2001 team. You may mean state cup generically, but if an 03 is a legitimate 00 player vs. coach just wants her to get a taste at a much higher level,  you should be looking at national cup 03 or 02 teams. 

Either way, there should be many clubs/teams clamoring for an 03 that can play with 00s to play in State or National cup.  Even boys teams.


----------



## Josep (Feb 23, 2018)

Don’t put her in with 00s anyway.  Unless she’s freakishly large for her age. She’s a sitting duck playing with clunky players at 00 state cup anyway.  

The rules are there to protect children from moronic parents and moronic coaches, even though most times they fall victim to other foolish decisions.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 24, 2018)

What in the world could ever be a reason for a little 03 to play with women @ 00? 
3 years up is stupid for any player and never a real reason.  A above average 2000 is 18 yr old young women that could physically and emotionally destroy a 03 of any caliber. 
She might hang with them in skill level as long as your in State Cup and not with a top National Cup level team and eventually she will tangle with the wrong young lady that will put her in her place. 
No reason ever to play 3 years up.


----------



## Pebbs99 (Feb 25, 2018)

sandshark said:


> What in the world could ever be a reason for a little 03 to play with women @ 00?
> 3 years up is stupid for any player and never a real reason.  A above average 2000 is 18 yr old young women that could physically and emotionally destroy a 03 of any caliber.
> She might hang with them in skill level as long as your in State Cup and not with a top National Cup level team and eventually she will tangle with the wrong young lady that will put her in her place.
> No reason ever to play 3 years up.


You do realize that when they play high school, unless they’re on the Frosh/Soph team, the 14 yr. old freshman could potentially play against girls 2, 3 or even 4 years older.  This is the problem with US Soccer.  We’re afraid of putting the younger up against older.  Have you heard of Mallory Pugh?! Senior National team player at 17 years old, playing with players even 10 years her senior...  but that’s a topic we could talk for hours...  we need to stop making our kids soft!


----------



## Josep (Feb 25, 2018)

Have you seen HS soccer.  It’s an abomination. There are certainly girls who play at a high level that can do this. 

Many 03 DA players will train or play against or with the 01-02 team. 

There’s less contact, better passing, and  less risk.  

00s playing state cup?  Not so sure that’s the environment an 03 should be in. 

One of the better 03 players, national player Simone Jackson, only plays up on 01-02s.  Why would an 03 play up for an 00 STATE CUP team?


----------



## Pebbs99 (Feb 25, 2018)

Josep said:


> Have you seen HS soccer.  It’s an abomination. There are certainly girls who play at a high level that can do this.
> 
> Many 03 DA players will train or play against or with the 01-02 team.
> 
> ...


Abomination?! You’re way off buddy.  Maybe the HS soccer you watch.  The HS soccer around us is very competitive.  The majority of the HS coaches around this area are also club coaches, these teams go to competitive tournaments, even out of state tournaments.  Yes, if the player was going to a D7 school, I would agree with you because most likely the other schools wouldn’t have good programs, good players, etc.  This is not the case. You are just like the majority of people who put down HS soccer because it’s been the norm.  

Also, you are treating this like if she is already signed up and is playing.  A question was only posted asking of the possibility because of the circumstances.  And even if she does play, I’m sure you wouldn’t be a starter, but she would definitely be learning and gaining game IQ.  This same team scrimmages against boys teams one or two years younger because it challenges them against more physical and faster players.  Now, I’ll wait and hear how horrible it is to put the girls up against the boys...


----------



## Josep (Feb 25, 2018)

Ask any club coach who coaches HS soccer.  They’ll tell you it’s awful.  Perhaps you are a coach who disagrees.  I talk with many coaches, especially on the girls side that all say the same. 

They joke that they have to train kids how to play soccer again after the HS break.  I’ve heard this from coaches that have had teams in the CIF and Southern Section finals.  

Is it fun, yes?  There’s great team spirit and inner city pride.  It’s also fun playing against club teammates in a different setting.  Is it good? No.  First of all, you’re missing most of the high level talent.  Ask any strong player playing HS;  they may love it, but they know it’s not good.


----------



## Josep (Feb 25, 2018)

A 00 team playing STATE CUP isn’t going to be offering up much IQ.   

It’s pretty low level soccer.  What general area does this 03 play?  Why not go play at a stronger ECNL or DA club if available.  If we are talking about the best interests of the child and her development.  

She should be playing national cup where there’s some decent competition.


----------



## Pebbs99 (Feb 25, 2018)

Josep said:


> Ask any club coach who coaches HS soccer.  They’ll tell you it’s awful.  Perhaps you are a coach who disagrees.  I talk with many coaches, especially on the girls side that all say the same.
> 
> They joke that they have to train kids how to play soccer again after the HS break.  I’ve heard this from coaches that have had teams in the CIF and Southern Section finals.
> 
> Is it fun, yes?  There’s great team spirit and inner city pride.  It’s also fun playing against club teammates in a different setting.  Is it good? No.  First of all, you’re missing most of the high level talent.  Ask any strong player playing HS;  they may love it, but they know it’s not good.


I always like to compare HS Soccer like NT Soccer.  The Nationals Teams don’t really get to choose their players.  It’s who they get and maybe a transfer here and there(nationalities switch).  So, sometimes you get the US playing against Haiti, or Bermuda, etc. And those teams dont stand the chance, and the players risk getting injured because of the level of the opposition.  But then you have teams like France, who play against Italy, Spain, Germany, England... better opposition and better level.   HS is the same.  We are lucky to be in a good area.  I’m not the HS coach. But in this school 17 out of the 18 players play club, they have a coach who coaches club, and the teams they play against are similar, even better.  We played against teams who had college commits in their squads.  Again, not as bad as you might think. It just depends where you’re at.  I do have heard that club coaches have had to teach again their system of play, but that’s more on the line of “teaching my system, the way our club plays” rather than teaching them how to control a ball, etc.


----------



## Pebbs99 (Feb 25, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> Wow!  High School soccer like the National Team!  Are you at JSerra?


Wow!!  Is that what you are getting from what I’m saying?!    Here let me explain it, see if you comprehend this time..  I said I like to compare in the way they don’t get to choose players.   In national teams, a player plays for their country they were born, area region, etc.  (With the exception being the ones that change nationalities, etc).  

HS is the same in the way that a player plays and goes to a high school depending where they live, the area, district, etc.  With the exception being the transfers. (I’m leaving the privates out of this, that’s a diff. story). 

Club soccer, there’s no restrictions, you can recruit, get whomever you can, just like pro-Soccer...  and no, I’m not comparing the level...  I’m sorry, but you are dumb if you think I’m comparing the level of play of national team soccer with HS Soccer!!


----------



## Josep (Feb 25, 2018)

Arguably the 2 best HS teams in Southern California - Smchs and J Serra recruit.  

Chuck Morales no longer coaches club to my knowledge.  

I would guess Greg Baker prefers pleading ECNL with his 02 squad over HS - even though it’s the same team. 

There’s little comp for them at the HS level at all.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 25, 2018)

Pebbs99 said:


> You do realize that when they play high school, unless they’re on the Frosh/Soph team, the 14 yr. old freshman could potentially play against girls 2, 3 or even 4 years older.  This is the problem with US Soccer.  We’re afraid of putting the younger up against older.  Have you heard of Mallory Pugh?! Senior National team player at 17 years old, playing with players even 10 years her senior...  but that’s a topic we could talk for hours...  we need to stop making our kids soft!


Your response is almost not worth answering because there are so many holes in your rebuttal. 
First of all HS teams will not have an entire high level team, it will he a mix match group of abilities and commitment, so your comparison is way off. And secondly “making kids soft” WTH are you taking about? The thruth is if you put most any little girl in a setting with young women that are three years older is what will make them soft, it will break their spirit and ruin their confidence making them look “soft” ! Further more you crazy bastard we are taking about a 14 yr old little girl playing a sport!
You take a 5’ 10 150lb high level soccer player and piss her off as a 14 girl she will physically destroy you. And the most importantly the mental aspect of playing up with women is really hard on any girl 3 years younger. 
It’s just a bad idea all the way around!


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 25, 2018)

You people are funny (aka scary). She's not playing because it's 3 ages up.  Continue philosophical arguments.


----------



## outside! (Feb 26, 2018)

Pebbs99 said:


> We played against teams who had college commits in their squads.


Wow, actual college commits on a high school team.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 26, 2018)

sandshark said:


> What in the world could ever be a reason for a little 03 to play with women @ 00?
> 3 years up is stupid for any player and never a real reason.  A above average 2000 is 18 yr old young women that could physically and emotionally destroy a 03 of any caliber.
> She might hang with them in skill level as long as your in State Cup and not with a top National Cup level team and eventually she will tangle with the wrong young lady that will put her in her place.
> No reason ever to play 3 years up.


This is generalized statement. Many 03 girls who is good enough played or still playing CIF on HS Varsity teams along and against 00 and 99s.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 26, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> This is generalized statement. Many 03 girls who is good enough played or still playing CIF on HS Varsity teams along and against 00 and 99s.


My point is high school soccer and the high school caliber teams are NOTHING like playing 3 years up @ National Cup.
It doesn’t work and it is not benificial to anyone involved.


----------

